# Bringing a Flat Screen TV



## JustSomeGuy (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm moving to San Diego and I was wondering if I can bring my flat screen HDTV with me. It's a 47 inch Vizio brand and it's not really that heavy. I've checked the schedule for this coming Monday and there four transfers. First, few times on bus transfers and twice for train. Is it possible to bring the TV and have anyone even tried this before?


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 24, 2014)

That big would proabaly have to be checked but, conditions may apply (both size and type of item)...check here...

http://www.amtrak.com/baggage-policy


----------



## gn2276 (Apr 24, 2014)

You can not check it as electronics are not permited in eather checked baggage or express.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Apr 24, 2014)

So I called while I was posting this and they do not allow it at all. But we ask about the desktop computers, I have two towers and they said we're able to bring it. I'm looking for other options and I guess shipping the TV by UPS would suffice. Probably including a box. I'm trying to minimize the stuff to bring so my traveling can be a little easier and less worries.

Another question that I'm wondering is that do they have a storage of some sort for bus and train? I've looked up the schedule for info and all and two bags are free and it's an additional charge of $20 for another bag.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2014)

You can check 2 bags free, each additional bag is $20 to check, plus you can carry on 2 bags. On the train, checked bags are carried in the baggage car, and there is storage space in the coach/sleeper for your carry on baggage. On the bus, all bags (including carry-ons) are carried in the storage bins under the bus. No bags can exceed 50 lbs each!


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Apr 24, 2014)

2 bags for each person? I'm on a 2-person trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, 2 per person.

And each bag must not exceed 50 pounds each. If one weighs 53 lbs and the other weighs 17 lbs, you must either transfer something out of the 53 lb bag or leave it behind. Unless the bag is under 50 lbs, it will not be accepted!


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Apr 24, 2014)

I think I got enough info so far. Thank you everyone for replying!


----------



## BCL (Apr 25, 2014)

Theoretically, you're not supposed to bring aboard anything on Amtrak simply to relocate. I don't know exactly how they enforce it, but someone checking in a moving box would probably be pretty obvious.



> http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1251621565015
> 
> *Packing Your Luggage*
> 
> ...


I don't know how this is applied. I suppose one could be traveling and bringing along gifts. However, if it's the same type of item that's being brought to move to a new home, that's technically a violation of their policy. I suppose enough clothes for the journey and a few days at the new place is OK, but shipping boxes filled with clothes isn't.

I think Amtrak has shipping services that could be used for a move.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241267371736


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Not as big as what you are talking, but this guy brought one on the Texas Eagle last summer along with his Xbox...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 25, 2014)

That guy continues to be my hero. That's awesome.


----------



## Cina (Apr 25, 2014)

Woah woah hold on. I'm trying to find a low-wattage immersion heater and this guy's bringing a game console? That's it, I'm bringing a grill.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 25, 2014)

Cina said:


> Woah woah hold on. I'm trying to find a low-wattage immersion heater and this guy's bringing a game console? That's it, I'm bringing a grill.


Tailgate party in the SSL!


----------



## Cina (Apr 25, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Cina said:
> 
> 
> > Woah woah hold on. I'm trying to find a low-wattage immersion heater and this guy's bringing a game console? That's it, I'm bringing a grill.
> ...


Let's bring our compy's and you can introduce me to WoW while we wait for the burgers to cook


----------



## andersone (Apr 25, 2014)

i wish i had a photo from the early 80's when i used t haul my Apple ][e on the CZ. I would set up in the lounge car and folks went nuts. Probably did it three or four dozen times - the trick was finding one of the two outlets upstairs. I also remember breaking a disk drive door - and not knowing my way enough, walked UP Russian hill in CZ getting real close to a heart attack. I thought i had died and gone to heaven when the ][C came out.


----------



## FriskyFL (Apr 25, 2014)

It's not a tv, it's redneck Samsonite!


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 25, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Cina said:
> 
> 
> > Woah woah hold on. I'm trying to find a low-wattage immersion heater and this guy's bringing a game console? That's it, I'm bringing a grill.
> ...


LMAO...love how these threads get "out of hand"!


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 25, 2014)

Cina said:


> Woah woah hold on. I'm trying to find a low-wattage immersion heater and this guy's bringing a game console? That's it, I'm bringing a grill.


Don't tell June. She knows you can't do that in coach. :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Apr 25, 2014)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa. Guys. This is not my Batman cup! Also, bus/train planned trip is canceled. Would love to do the travel but we have chosen an alternative.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 26, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Cina said:
> ...


Cina started it. ^_^


----------



## Jimmy (Apr 26, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


With less than 14o charachters and zero auto-corrects!


----------



## Cina (Apr 26, 2014)

I never have problems with autocucumber.


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 26, 2014)

andersone said:


> i wish i had a photo from the early 80's when i used t haul my Apple ][e on the CZ. I would set up in the lounge car and folks went nuts. Probably did it three or four dozen times - the trick was finding one of the two outlets upstairs. I also remember breaking a disk drive door - and not knowing my way enough, walked UP Russian hill in CZ getting real close to a heart attack. I thought i had died and gone to heaven when the ][C came out.


Ah, the paleocomputer experience! I remember once in the mid 90s was was in SF to give a talk and the day before the talk I went through my slides (these were physical slides in a "carouse"l) and noticed a major mistake on one of them. Fortunately, I had the "floppy disk" with the slide images. I wasn't using PowerPoint at this point, I was crafting individual slides using CorelDraw and having them scanned and made into physical transparencies by a "service bureau." Fortunately, I found a copy of the "Yellow Pages" (i.e., the physical book) and found a place that was located reasonably close to the convention center. Then I found a "pay phone," called the place and determined that they could so the work. That meant I had to ride a very crowded trolleybus over to the place, which was somewhere around Telegraph Hill, and use their desktop computer (4 MB RAM, 486-33 processor running "Windows 3.1") to fix the problem and arranging to pick up the new slide the next day.

For those of you youngster who wonder why I was riding something as modern as a "trolleybus" back in the days when one used "carousels," "floppy disks," "yellow pages," "pay phones," and "Windows 3.1" on a "486-33 processor," you need to learn more about the history of technology deployment.  In the real primitive days when one would ride a horse-drawn hansom cab from the convention center to the service bureau, the slides were hand-drawn by a "technical illustrator" using data analyses generated from input of "punched cards" and calculated by an "IBM 360" controlled by "JCL."


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2014)

MARC Rider said:


> "carousels." "floppy disks," "yellow pages," "pay phones,"


What do these terms mean? :huh: is it some foreign language? :giggle:


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 26, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> MARC Rider said:
> 
> 
> > "carousels." "floppy disks," "yellow pages," "pay phones,"
> ...


I came from that "world"!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2014)

The only "book" I know is when I ""book" my Amtrak trip!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 26, 2014)

I too remember these museum pieces and actually used them along with listeningvto music on my 8 Track in the car, my Sony Walkman outside (cassettes, the HOT! Technology! ) and watching VHS movies on my VCR! Not mention making phone calls on my rotary dial phone from Ms Bell while reading a Book,Newspaper or a Magazine printed on Paper!

Ask your parents or grandparents about it! LOL


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 26, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I too remember these museum pieces and actually used them along with listeningvto music on my 8 Track in the car, my Sony Walkman outside (cassettes, the HOT! Technology! ) and watching VHS movies on my VCR! Not mention making phone calls on my rotary dial phone from Ms Bell while reading a Book,Newspaper or a Magazine printed on Paper!
> 
> Ask your parents or grandparents about it! LOL


Cassettes? 8 Track? That's high tech stuff. I listened to my tunes recorded on a reel-to-reel tape recorder. And we had a reel-to reel video recorder at my high school so we could watch educational TV, although mostly we watched 16mm movies with the lousy built-in speakers on the projector.

Funny thing about print, though. I'm still using it, and Amtrak even saw fit to load up the business class car of the Palmetto this morning with an actual newspaper (if one can call USA Today a "newspaper"), one of which is sitting on my seat right next to me.


----------



## jimhudson (Apr 26, 2014)

LOL! Yeah, except for The Times and possibly the Washington Poat are there any real Papers left in the US?

And I forgot the reel-to-reel (we couldn't afford that), and our first Microwave from TI that cost $600 and was so large it took two people to carry! (my daughter imploded it trying to boil eggs! What did we know!)Not to mention brushing your teeth with a non electric toothbrush!

Sounds like a good trip, I like the scenery in the Carolinas bit its always dark on the Auto Train and the Silvers!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 26, 2014)

The Reading Eagle for one.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 26, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> The Reading Eagle for one.


No pun intended right? LOL


----------



## oldtimer (Apr 26, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I too remember these museum pieces and actually used them along with listeningvto music on my 8-Track in the car, my Sony Walkman outside (cassettes, the HOT! Technology! ) and watching VHS movies on my VCR! Not mention making phone calls on my rotary dial phone from Ms Bell while reading a Book,Newspaper or a Magazine printed on Paper!
> 
> Ask your parents or grandparents about it! LOL


I still have an 8-track player on my motorcycle (it's an antique also, a 1977 Honda Gold Wing). I also have an 8-track recorder to put some modern tunes on the bike.

:giggle: :help: :wacko:


----------



## Too_old (Apr 26, 2014)

MARC Rider said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > I too remember these museum pieces and actually used them along with listeningvto music on my 8 Track in the car, my Sony Walkman outside (cassettes, the HOT! Technology! ) and watching VHS movies on my VCR! Not mention making phone calls on my rotary dial phone from Ms Bell while reading a Book,Newspaper or a Magazine printed on Paper!
> ...


Do you guys also refused to ride on any Amtrak train, unless its pulled by a steam locomotive? 

Ah, the good old days, when riding a train meant getting covered in coal ash.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey now, I still have a VCR-DVD player and still watch an occasional VHS movie on it. And I still have a gift from my 8th grade graduation, 40 years ago...a manual typewriter. :lol:


----------



## JayPea (Apr 26, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I too remember these museum pieces and actually used them along with listeningvto music on my 8 Track in the car, my Sony Walkman outside (cassettes, the HOT! Technology! ) and watching VHS movies on my VCR! Not mention making phone calls on my rotary dial phone from Ms Bell while reading a Book,Newspaper or a Magazine printed on Paper!
> 
> Ask your parents or grandparents about it! LOL



I also had an 8 track stereo in my car. I used to drive around town in my 1967 AMC Ambassador, playing Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon and The Wall at full volume. I was wild and crazy back then, I tells ya!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 26, 2014)

Too_old said:


> MARC Rider said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Nah, even. a geezer like me doesn't remember riding in a train pulled by a steam loco. I do remember taking a family trip to the southern Appalachians in the kate 50s and sitting at a grade crossing waiting for a steam-powered freight to cross. But by then it so so unusual that my parents (who did grow up riding behind steam) made mention of it.

No, I'll take my train rides however I can get them, but they're not real unless the train is pulled by a GG-1.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2014)

MARC Rider said:


> unless the train is pulled by a GG-1


Eric pulls trains too? :huh: Boy he does everything around here! :giggle:


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a Real Beef with amtrak trying to Define electronics . I If want to be rear retentive Ill bet my smart phone has more Umph in it as a CPU then all the CPU umph of a AEM-7 systems controllers .

Look, I just hate it when rules are meant to be interpreted by people whom have a habit of not being consistent.( Amtrak) .


----------



## andersone (Apr 27, 2014)

what have i created? as for 8 track tapes the best man at my second wedding has about 18,000 of them along with about 80,000 vinyl albums,,,, and my first Apple computer had a cassette tape recorder,,,, and you "Cloaded" programs,,, and we were so cheap we used 90 minutes cassettes meaning you often had an hour wait for the program to load....


----------

